# Riddle me this, Batman!



## NYCRonin (Oct 24, 2003)

Consider this quote, if you will:
"Hatred can be the greatest stumbling block to the development of compassion and happiness. If you can learn to develop patience and tolerance towards your enemies, then everything becomes much easieryour compassion towards all others begins to flow naturally.
-His Holiness the Dalai Lama".

Now consider the above from a martial standpoint - and tell me if you believe if it fits into the 'work we do' in Systema or not.

Yes?
No?
Maybe so?

Tell me how it fits - or if I am just being annoying again?


----------



## Pervaz (Oct 24, 2003)

Why is hatred a bad thing ??  I sometime hate myself smoking - isnt that 'positive hatred' ?  It sometimes allows you to focus on what is important (I believe its something missing nowadays - not having goals which you are willing to scarifice things for - its become of a ME ME society - but thats another thread)

A *blinkered obession without rhyme and reason *  is a bad thing - and hence you do not have enough in you to feel compassion and tolerence..

Does it fit into Systema ???  -- I think it does (simply becuase of YOU as a person with your emotional baggage).  Maybe we should learn to have a a 'calm anger' and a smile on our face.

P


----------



## ABN (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pervaz _
> *Maybe we should learn to have a a 'calm anger' and a smile on our face.*



   I disagree. Anger of any kind creates a drain of both physical and mental resources. Anger of any kind creates tension. A "calm anger" only internalizes the tension along with the anger.  Everything that I have learned of Systema up to this point has shown me that tension leads to defeat. QED Anger leads to defeat.
   What kind of a life is lived while moving through it with a "calm anger"? How does this internalized anger affect the relations between the bearer and the outside world? How long can anger be calm since, by its nature, it only grows until it is addressed and dealt with or it can be held in no longer.  I don't think "calm anger" is a viable solution.

andy


----------



## Kwan Lee (Oct 24, 2003)

Andy, just a note about what you wrote.  I understand where you are coming from.  However, our esteemed teacher has pointed out in his Guidebook, the following:

Pg. 42-43:



> ...anger keeps you from becoming overconfident or sloppy.  When not properly controlled, it can get out of control and lead you to do foolish things.  When not felt at all, you lose motivation.  But anger at the proper level can keep you sharp, aware and moving without constraint.



Among other things, this implies that in certain cases, there is such a thing as "healthy" anger when it comes to putting you into action.  I am assuming the context is a dangerous situation where it is do it or get done in.

There are other gems in this book.  Read and re-read it!  It will mean different things to you as you progress in training and in life.

Sincerely,

Kwan Lee


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 24, 2003)

> I disagree. Anger of any kind creates a drain of both physical and mental resources. Anger of any kind creates tension.



I'm not sure I follow this.  In my opinion, *stiffled* anger creates tension.  Anger that one forces themselves to control causes issues.  Anger is a normal human function, it's the destructive behavior that one does through storing it away that leads to problems.


----------



## ABN (Oct 24, 2003)

I should have been more clear. What I was referring to was maintaining a constant state of "calm anger". Rereading my post I see that I worked with the assumption of a constant state of anger rather than anger applicable only to the situation. We all know what assumption does , My bad.

   My question for Pervaz then is; s this a situational anger that you refer to or a constant of "emotional luggage" anger that we carry through life?

Sorry for the confusion my first post created.

andy


----------



## Pervaz (Oct 24, 2003)

Andy,

'Emotional baggage' - doesnt everyone have emotional baggage (I can take you to a place where I guarentee there is no emotion - its called a graveyard) - you have triggers which can set you off - its different things for different people - from giving up smoking (temporary) to abuse to plain old jealousy to making a joke of life (and not taking somethings seriously).  It would be a sad state of life (and boring) if you didnt have any emotions - I like to think of emotions as a heart beat monitor (the peaks and troughs).  

Just as there are many different states of 'happiness' - there are many different states of 'anger' ranging from uncontrolled rage to 'cool calm anger' - having the ability to  control your anger is a good thing - i.e. different shades of grey of anger just as different shades of grey in life: for example your sig Nemo Me Impune Lacessit ('No one provokes me with impunity') - what would the result of your provication be ? uncontrolled anger or cool calm rage (we have that on our £1 coins - does this mean that my opionion now has risen ) ?? 

Seeing one´s nature,
becoming a Buddha"

- Bodhidarma



P


----------



## ABN (Oct 24, 2003)

Pervaz,
   I agree that without emotions, life is far more boring. I am also by nature a fairly emotional person. 

   I've found though, that when placed in situations where conflict occurs, I function much better when I purge myself of anger or any emotion. When I have gone into a conflict angry, my body is far more tense, I am more prone to tunnel vision, and I am more adversely reactive rather than proactive. Anger also seems to drain me of strength and endurance. 

   I see now that a mistake I made in the first post was to apply your statement to the prism of my own experience and to proceed on assumptions. Perhaps to take this in another direction, how has the "calm anger" benefited you in your experience? 

   BTW I absolutely agree with you regarding the meocentric society perhaps another thread on that sometime?

   :asian: 


andy


----------

